# 01/21 Raw Discussion Thread: Rousey & Banks battle in tag team action



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Will the broads main event again? :ciampa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Go-home show already. So, I take it from the preview that Brock isn't going to be there? Unless it's a surprise. But usually these things are advertised these days.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Will watch for Otis.

Give him all the belts.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I imagine the main event will be Ronda's match. With the Riott Squad interfering and all Hell breaks loose


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Sick and tired of seeing Natalya.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm still laughing what Otis did last week on RAW

I wonder if Heavy Machinery going to have a Match


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Continuum said:


> Sick and tired of seeing Natalya.


It's just a tag match and will probably eat the pin or submit.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This fixin to be good lookin forward to takin my shoes off and settin a spell after my supper tomorrow to watch the rassslin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what Dean and Seth will do this week. Dean is no longer IC Champ and literally has no storyline now cos of no contractual rematches for titles now :hmm:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bring back Eugene as Otis' father


----------



## Kenny Omega (Jan 21, 2019)

Another 3 hours of boredom!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This sounds bad. Here for Bob I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Just more awfulness ...Last show before RR and your preview talks about brief cameos from NXT folks who have no storyline for the RR, nothing about the main title, no feud for the IC title as well :hmmm....wonder when is the big change Vince and Trips promised coming??:vince


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmm will the Riotts job again or deliver a beat down and act like they won a match again? :hmm:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:larry


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing if Alexa without clothing is gonna be a weekly thing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Otis has to save this show.

OH YEEEAAA!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Will be interesting to see what they do with The Revival tonight after all the reports that they requested their release.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A whole lot of nothing in that preview. Sounds about as exciting as a drive through rural Oklahoma.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is the go home show? Wow. I haven't watched RAW in a solid month. It's crazy that I don't even miss it when this is the road to Mania. 
My friend wants to go to Mania and I can't even be bothered to watch the show for free.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Will be interesting to see what they do with The Revival tonight after all the reports that they requested their release.




Job to B team. Or lose handicapped match against Hawkins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins not even in the preview. Pass.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wouldn't mind just an old fashioned roster clearing brawl to end the show


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

love the fact they're only just now saying cena is injured...................right


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> love the fact they're only just now saying cena is injured...................right




Wonder why he’s not gonna do rumble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Really doesn't feel like the go-home show before literally the second biggest PPV of the year, does it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Balor is going to face Lesnar and they aren't even going to have a single segment before the match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Cena's injury is a work, but who knows at this point lol.

Is it a public holiday in the USA?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Raw happens to be War....War happens to be Raw

Let's get this shitshow started!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:honoraryblack


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

BORK!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock is there? Wow.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewww Brock... thank god he's on first :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Brock opening the show


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Leonar opening the show? He must want to get home early lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Let the chains off Brock tonight have him fucking destroy Finn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Time for Heyman to put over Finn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

First one out, first one gone :brock4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has to be the first time in awhile where Brock was on but they didn't advertise him beforehand. Weird.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Anybody else think Martin Luther King's Tribute is out of context nowadays?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm actually looking forward to the Brock/Finn match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whatever happened to JoJo?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

RAW doesn't even interest me anymore like SMACKDOWN does, not even Brock Lesnar can make me care for this shit show


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Does someone have Balor’s family kidnapped and is forcing him to smile all the time? Is this canon? Is it known?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Whatever happened to JoJo?


She’s trapped at the Bray Wyatt compound


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brock is actually there holy shit lol


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lesnar sure is good at bouncing.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol nahhhhh nobody gives a fuck about Finn....Beat it with that shit Heyman


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ichigo87 said:


> Lesnar sure is good at bouncing.




Bounce.bounce.bounce. Millions of dollars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman says "ladies and gentlemen" too much lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm literally only watching for Finn and to see what happens with The Revival. And Seth...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Heyman has gone from doing the same promos all the time to doing the same promos all the time while sucking off Brocks challenger.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

think i'm going to regret watching this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock looks skinnier than usual.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Can Lesnar please just Squash Balor now and get himself a real opponent for the Rumble?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman's promos are so boring. He says almost the same thing in every single feud, all I hear is blah blah blah when he talks.

Also "historic title reign"? Historically boring maybe...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ichigo87 said:


> Lesnar sure is good at bouncing.





cavs25 said:


> Bounce.bounce.bounce. Millions of dollars


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn's gonna come out, right?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

brock needs to get back on the roids, he's not gonna be cleared from his last test fail for UFC. skinny chia brock is no buys


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Heyman is so annoying at this point


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ why is this promo still going? Why hasn’t Balor interupted yet?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Vince is here. Interesting.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince? :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

At this point I'd rather brock just stand there for 10 minutes than listen to Heyman anymore his promos are garbage anymore


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Shouldn't a rightfully pissed off Braun Strowman come out by now?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

GOAT Theme


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

oh shit Vince? this is interesting


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince BOUNCIN down that ramp

tellin brock you aint got shit on my BOUNCE game SON


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I’ve been tired of Heyman’s schtick for like 4 years.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Joel Olsteen might've enjoyed that promo but corny as hell for wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince looks skinny, too. What is going on?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Shut up Heyman, do you ever get tired of sucking off Brock.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shrooms LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Vince just get confused between David and Goliath and Jack and the Beanstalk? :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Wonder why Vince is out here to promote this match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Finn's gonna come out, right?


I think he is straight, but who knows? He did had that LGTB merch :grin2:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Vince...your wrestlers tell a david vs goliath story all the damn time


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Heyman's promos are so boring. He says almost the same thing in every single feud, all I hear is blah blah blah when he talks.
> 
> Also "historic title reign"? Historically boring maybe...


I think he means historic as in the most historically absent champion.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Vince looks skinny, too. What is going on?


last couple shipments from the russian and chinese roid labs fell through


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Christ, they're trying to build back up Balor as a Challenger in literally 2 weeks lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Finally Braun !!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume Vince came out instead of Finn, because Finn on the mic is absolute death.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince sit down you're drunk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087518910813954048


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This shit is dragging :nah


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Balor getting buried :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

MrJT said:


> Christ, they're trying to build back up Balor as a Challenger in literally 2 weeks lol


lol true


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun’s getting back in this isn’t he? Gonna pin Finn so Brock doesn’t need to eat it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

It’s crazy how big Braun is compared to Lesnar. Dude is just fucking massive.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

David vs. Goliath more like AEW vs. WWE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Braun crashing the party lol!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so is finn balor going to show up in this segment that is allegedly about finn balor?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

"Too baaad for you" :brock4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Vince looks like shit. Someone had to say it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

this little dweeb;s gonna look hilarious in the Ring with Bork and Braun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

skinny brock looks like nothing beside strowman GET BACK ON DAT TEST BROCK


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Someone take the marbles out of Braun’s mouth before he chokes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley should be in this segment, destroying Brock. What could have been....


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Braun's delivery in all of his promos annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Balor/Strowman vs Lesnar/Corbin , finally Lesnar wrestling on RAW


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

FIIINNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you! please continue lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"THANK YOU PLEASE CONTINUE" :brock4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really can't fucking stand how they keep saying Cena is the greatest of all time, and Heyman saying he's the 2nd greatest is bullshit as well, Cena aint even the 15th greatest of all time. Thats a spit in the fucking face to guys like Stone Cold, Undertaker, Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels, cause they're essentially saying Cena is better than all them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh Braun, didn't you lose at Crown Jewel...?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Shut up Balor you fucking midget


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

These Braun lines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock laughing and walking off was great haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This bih Lesnar really left lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This segment is dragging balls


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finn vs Braun tonight right?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

three top stars and vince mcmahon and paul heyman in the ring and it's coming off as the biggest collection of GEEKS since D&D con 2000


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar is tired of this shit and just walking off :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Finn hasn't been that bad on the mic tonight


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Balor is ATROCIOUS on the mic, god almighty


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Get this vanilla midget out of here. :Out


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Finn Balor is as intimating as a garden gnome and almost as physically imposing.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Finn but he always sounds like he's trying memorize the script in his head


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're going to bury Braun even further tonight?

:trips8


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun really gonna eat a rare pin from this little man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL "jog on" :lmao

Also, how much are they paying Brock today cos he's on camera longer than usual lol.

And this match is definitely ending in a DQ, cos I bet Brock will interfere.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince mcmahon seriously just said "let's git r done" :heston


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL "jog on" :lmao
> 
> Also, how much are they paying Brock today cos he's on camera longer than usual lol.


and he's sticking around for the match lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So...Braun is cleared to work?









Wut


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lesnar being forced to stay at ringside :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

That was cringe but still better than the stromg wamen shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Balor is awful on the mic.

Balor/Strowman? My guess is since Balor isn't going to be the demon at the Rumble (apparently), he beats Braun tonight. Only thing I'm not sure on is if there will be Lesnar interference to set up maybe Strowman screwing over Lesnar or attacking him after the match, OR if they have him beat him clean to really make it seem like Balor can beat Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Braun loses tonight, they really are shitting on him. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finn is gonna beat Brock


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn actually did very well there, i think the match will end due to interference but i'd die if he beat Braun lol!!!!!!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Balor is such a geek


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bradatar said:


> Braun really gonna eat a rare pin from this little man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe if Brock gets involved.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thought Finn was decent in that promo even though it was the redundant WWE "David vs. Goliath" bullshit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor is just not convincing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can’t wait to see Brock reading a hunting magazine by the announce desk as he ignores anything that happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> Lesnar being forced to stay at ringside :lol


During the break he's probably complaining and reminding Vince that he 'doesn't watch the show' lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I hope Braun gets pinned :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Brock just standing there at ringside. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Braun loses clean tonight then :duck


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Finn is gonna beat Brock


No he isnt. Lol. Vince shitting on him like that is designed to make you feel that way.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hopefully Finn pins Braun's lame ass clean as fuck. Probably won't happen though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar at ringside probably leads to a DQ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun with the bald spot even with the pulled back ponytail. Anyone see that? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"the exclusive move of Balor"

Rollins hits a slingblade or two every Raw Cole.

edit: THEN COLE TRIES TO SELL THAT THERE WOULD EVEN BE A MODICUM OF A CHANCE THAT BALOR WOULD BEAT BROCK WITH A SLEEPER IN 2019 :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Braun is looking very tan today lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a helluva spot. :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Okay that was cool


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Finn being booked like a fucking loser afterthought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Braun and Balor are absolutely geeks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh... shouldn't the ref have called for a DQ????


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh....DQ? WTF


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087523417362841600


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Finn loves those slingblades


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lesnar selling his ass off


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE just throwing out the rules 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Brock actually taking bumps?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wasn't that supposed to be a DQ?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

braun and brock getting GEEKED by this midget


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock looks like he's out of breath after taking a few moves and hitting one F5 lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is. :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn getting physical with Brock early, i love it!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Now is a DQ?[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> There it is. :lol


:lol I actually enjoyed that though.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So...Braun is cleared to work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you just got the ending to Royal Rumble, Finn will win thanks to Braun (Lesnar ending on top)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Watching little Finn dominating two guys triple his size actually made me laugh. It looked like a child being up his drunk father and uncle at the family BBQ


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

LASHLEY! LASHLEY! LASHLEY!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Brock workin up a sweat. :lelbrock


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was an effective segment and I dont even like Braun or Balor.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Braun having to sell like death for that from little Balor :maury


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

My Man!!! BOBBY LASHLEY


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Balor didn't looked half bad there :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun's spot :buried


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, shouldn't the ref called the DQ after Brock suplexed Balor earlier... fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was a good opening 40 :draper2

Braun looks like a chump but fuck em


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock did more in that episode than he did the last three months combined but he still did almost fuck all LOL.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

All the comments about Finn's size, saying he has no chance against Lesnar. It's wrestling/entertainment, whatever happened to suspending your belief and just enjoying the show without thinking too hard about it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for them to make Braun win the Rumble now and fuck Seth's Mania match :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it Brock can't hit an F5 properly anymore? His opponent either lands on their side or their back, but never their stomach like they're supposed to when taking the move. I mean he used to hit it perfect, even on guys like Rikishi


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> :lol I actually enjoyed that though.


Same. No complaints.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Vince doesn’t BELIEVE. 
Finn Bálor BELIEVES. 
The fans BELIEVE. 
BÁLOR CLUB BELIEVES!!!!!!!!!!!!

That whole thing was cringe as fuck. I hate this feud already.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The opening segment was fun, though it made no sense to keep the match going after Brock delivered that Belly to Belly to the outside.

But Balor pin-balling off Lesnar and Strowman was really fun to watch. And he did it in a way that to me makes sense in a pro wrestling world where he didn't over power anyone, he just kept the speed and momentum going and didn't allow Lesnar to breath. That's what can make their match at RR really good.

Also, I love this GIF:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087523623643033601


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for them to make Braun win the Rumble now and fuck Seth's Mania match :heston



Would be funny, but Braun is in the forefront too much. Doubt it's him.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lashley has actually been decent lately


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KO should come back here. But theyll probably just go to Lashley vs. Elias again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm who will come out? Dean or Seth? Elias? Kevin Owens? Sami Zayn? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lashley, you won a title, you could crack a smile lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God I fucking cant stand Lio Rush


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Brock already has the "only doing this for the money" gimmick, sorry Lio :brock4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

For the money? BRING OUT THE PRIZE FIGHTER DAMNIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#Almighty!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Look at that statue, guys :trips8


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lio totally annoys me, Bobby with another pose off lol!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have to give Lio Rush props for actually trying to a HEEL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Crews? Wtf what a waste.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> All the comments about Finn's size, saying he has no chance against Lesnar. It's wrestling/entertainment, whatever happened to suspending your belief and just enjoying the show without thinking too hard about it?


These same people obviously haven't seen Brock/AJ or Brock/Bryan which both are pretty good matches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MLK day so gotta give Apollo Crews some screen time. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollo? Fuck this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Apollo Jobber? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Lashley, you won a title, you could crack a smile lol.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao That Lio Rush guy is legit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pose off :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> These same people obviously haven't seen Brock/AJ or Brock/Bryan which both are pretty good matches.


My thing isnt about Finn's size, I just dont think he's that good. But honestly, at this point I'd take anyone over Brock.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I like this, Apollo showing some charisma!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Apollo and Lashley in a feud...that'll definitely turn out great.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Apollo after ages of being an irrelevant jobber is suddenly supposed to be a contender for the IC title....


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao this is fucking gold. Crews showing some character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is so random.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Vince is backstage laughing his ass off at this nonsense right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol this is fun


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A pose off? Is this seriously entertaining to fucking anyone?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> A pose off? Is this seriously entertaining to fucking anyone?




I’m wondering the same what the fuck is this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley gonna pop a vein.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess this shows how much Ambrose cares about losing IC title. Doesn't even come out here. Like I figured he's gonna move onto bigger things.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG!!! Apollo just showed a shred of personality!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Like I've been saying for a while, time for a Chris Masters return.

LOL, Renee shook too


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

If they don't make it a squash, Crews vs. Rush would be a nice match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I guess this shows how much Ambrose cares about losing IC title. Doesn't even come out here. Like I figured he's gonna move onto bigger things.


Well, there's no rematches anymore, so is there any point of Dean coming out?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> A pose off? Is this seriously entertaining to fucking anyone?


Vince is probably...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I could see a lot of people shitting on that but I find Lio hilariously entertaining. 
And, for a guy like Apollo, got him over with the live crowd. And I haven't been able to say that in a while.

Also I love Graves when he's off the cuff. "Calm down Renee, you're married.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Apollo finally showing some personality roud


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I actually lol'd at some of Lashleys facial expressions there. Not the worst segment, I liked it for Apollo.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is fine, but bikini contests are bad mmkay


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a pretty funny segment and the crowd was into it. Apollo was hilarious. Both men were great on the mic too. No reason to shit on it, it was fresh at least.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley is going to have a pointless run until mania where he drops it in the ladder match. They’re gonna slowly introduce the people in that match probably. Likely Crews/Elias/Zayn/Lashley/NXT callup and prob like a KO or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn...lashley has some big ass veins


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Just a fun segment, not suppose to take it that seriously lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The crowd was into Crews there, it was nice to see. Most charisma he's ever shown. I enjoyed that (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Like I've been saying for a while, time for a Chris Masters return.
> 
> LOL, Renee shook too


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, there's no rematches anymore, so is there any point of Dean coming out?


Didn't stop Rollins lol. Real reason is Dean is moving on from title and onto bigger things.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

When was the last really good go-home show for the RR?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> All the comments about Finn's size, saying he has no chance against Lesnar. It's wrestling/entertainment, whatever happened to suspending your belief and just enjoying the show without thinking too hard about it?


Do you realize how much disbelief one has to suspend to believe these uber driver looking superstars like Finn or Daniel Bryan to have any chance against former UFC legit fighter?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Damn...lashley has some big ass veins


Renee was getting wet too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A WWE 24 documentary coming out right after the Rumble on last year's WM. Say what you want about WWE's horrific product these past number of years, but their docs are still great.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Quick match, just like it should be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well there goes Crews...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking botch lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I guess Seth vs Lashley is still on?

Still nice to see Seth <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least Crews got some shine. Better than what they usually give him.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pretty good finish, Seth & McIntyre!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

May not be a popular opinion, but I still think Lashley and Rollins could tear it up on a ppv. I think they'd have a great, easy chemistry.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth's way of walking past the midcard title


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> A WWE 24 documentary coming out right after the Rumble on last year's WM. Say what you want about WWE's horrific product these past number of years, but their docs are still great.


Whoever does their documentaries and promo packages is world class. Even the commercials for Smackdown that air during Raw are really good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I think Crews is a guy that would be good in AEW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Seth's way of walking past the midcard title


That's what I took away from that, too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is winning the Rumble so it makes sense for him to not get involved with the IC title again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still reckon we'll see Seth vs Lashley at one of the PPVs between now and Mania.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*01/21 Raw Discussion Thread: Rousey &amp; Banks battle in tag team action*

.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seth you fucked over your brothers first, honestly this me me me shit is wearing thin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I still reckon we'll see Seth vs Lashley at one of the PPVs between now and Mania.


Would make sense for him to beat a former MMA guy (Lashley) before he faces Brock at WM. Would make some good sense and build some credibility in that aspect.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth winning the rumble would be so perfect :mark


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Sure Seth, I'm sure life was super hard for you. All those women throwing their panties at you for all your life.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is such a typical face promo but I still like it lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Really hoping that Seth is the iron man in the Rumble and wins it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They sure have been saddling Seth with the most white-meat verbage possible lately. Jeez. Special talent though make no mistake


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087530884893474824


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The MAN :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can the match just start already?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good promo by Seth


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I would care more about Drew if they let him keep his theme


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone else just zone out when Drew talks? He's so bad on the mic and that accent does him no favors.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Drew beats Seth tonight and Seth eliminates him to win the RUmble on SUnday?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah Seth gonna win the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, right after I ask if the match can start, they literally go to commercial the very next second..

:trips8


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In my opinion, these two should be two of WWE's top commodities moving forward the next several years. Hope brass opines.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

god they both suck on the mic stop letting them talk.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth's delivery was okay, but script was awfully vanilla. And not even good for what it was aiming. I mean, he was basically telling people "lol I could be one of you losers, driving a truck, but I'm special" ahahah


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

By the way Drew is one of my favorite wrestlers currently in the WWE, so haters go suck it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is this shit with matches starting while they're at commercial crap recently?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh wow that NXT card looks fire


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gargano/Ricochet and Black/Ciampa :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Takeover or the Rumble will be the better PPV this weekend?

:hmm:

Let's go Rollins chant. 

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum sees Aleister Black in that NXT ad and is like "oh that's the guy married to Zelina Vega, right?" :lol

I need to start watching NXT again regularly cos I'm going to NXT Takeover at Mania weekend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"What a THROW!"

:cole


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, what a move on the outside by Mac.

:bjpenn


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Reverse Alabama slam on the floor. That was quite aesthetic :bjpenn

This match has actually told a nice little story. Twice Seth as tried a high-flying move against Drew's pre-match warnings and twice Rollins has gotten burned, allowing Drew to control and keep on with the power.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The nickname Scottish Psychopath is still dumb to me. Drew doesn't even act like a psychopath at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised me and Seth have very similar hair :lol It's the same length and it goes curly and big when it dries LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better crowd than I thought they'd be tonight. Credit to the crowd tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Better crowd than I thought they'd be tonight. Credit to the crowd tonight.


Yeah they are really into the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a very fun match. Loving all the counters!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Feel like I haven't said this in ages since usually the move is quite deluded when everyone and their wrestling mother uses it these days but nice superkick there. Pretty damn good little match so far honestly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:damn

This match is delivering.

:bjpenn


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Cool moves by Drew


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm also enjoying this match, working very well together.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wack finish to a great match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that was the best match these two have had together.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> :damn
> 
> This match is delivering.
> 
> :bjpenn


This entire Raw so far.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a feeling that would be the finish. That's fine. Very good match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a hell of a match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Would've liked a different finish there but I suppose it somewhat protects Drew heading into the Rumble, which is important when he must be pegged for the most eliminations slot/at least have a deep run.

Nice match there :bjpenn


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hopefully that Ronda match is the main event so I can sleep early.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seth kicks out of everything, drew loses to a roll up........yeah


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fire them Vince!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival with Vince...ha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth sneaks out the win. good momentum going into the Rumble match!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Revival: "Vince. Let us out of our contacts so we can go to AEW!"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit i called revival getting stuck with Hawkins hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol WTF did I just watch


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087537234079870976


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> This entire Raw so far.
> 
> :bjpenn


I agree, actually. Say what you want about "CHANGES", but the shows have flowed alot better thus far this year and you get more of a variety with matches, promos, backstage segments and some silliness here and there (like the Lashley/Crews posedown) which is fine in moderation.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Revival and Vince, so interesting. I actually kinda like Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're gonna give The Revival the tag titles after this week's news lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sooo ready for a Revival tag team title reign to happen, i've been ready for awhile!


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

thank god rollins isnt winning the rumble now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN!!!! :mark:

LOL bend over Bobby :lmao I love Dean so much.

But if this is all he does tonight, I will not be pleased lol.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I forgot about Dean lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A certain architect... :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bend over Bobby LMFAO


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

"Bend over Bobby" :chlol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty good promo by Dean here


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

bend over Bobby :maury might be a fine right there :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, that means Ambrose isn't eliminating either Lashley or Rollins since they had him say it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jinders plummet down the card continues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

My, how Jinder's stock has fallen. From a WWE champ for around a year and wrestling HHH for 30 minutes internationally to this in less than two years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, now...this is filler. :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Renee is such a bimbo.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Corey's dropped a few gems on commentary tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corey’s banter about their masks was hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

In what lifetime is Corey a journalist? :lol

Corey and Renee's commentary during this is painful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087539038825967616
*I Have A Dream*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Once again a quick match as it should be.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The fucking commentary during this match


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

From WWE Champion to jobbing to the Lucha House Party :chlol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee is just awful. Every damn week. You cant tell me that the WWE doesnt see this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg they're still showing these same old vignettes for these callups. I think i've seen this EC3 vignette like 30 times.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Jinders plummet down the card continues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, when he's in matches with the Lucha House Party and they mention that he's a former WWE Champion on commentary....and then his team gets beat.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

EC3 has a mute gimmick?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana Brooke random appearance for no reason..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So EC3 gimmick is he's a mute...got it. :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The dreaded weekly Elias segment fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EC3 = future flop.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is EC3 gonna get Dolph's exact shtick he got when he debuted? ya know just being seen randomly backstage for weeks? only he's mute instead of introducing himself to everyone.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really hope EC3 wrestles tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really think everyone is sleeping on EC3, i think he'll end up doing very well once he gets going!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is just me or have WWE majorly cut back on women's segments recently? My Mum just pointed out that we haven't had any women's segments yet. I know we have the tag match later, but usually by this point in the show they've had a few segments.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is just me or have WWE majorly cut back on women's segments recently? My Mum just pointed out that we haven't had any women's segments yet. I know we have the tag match later, but usually by this point in the show they've had a few segments.


They certainly have tonight. I haven't gotten that feeling until tonight's show but maybe I wasn't paying attention in previous weeks. Surprised they haven't had one yet. Maybe Vince doesn't want to over-expose them like he has to a certain degree. I don't know.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why have EC3 on both Raw and Smackdown every week if he isn't going to do anything?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God are these fucking Elias segments ever gonna stop? I'm just fucking over them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The curse of El Torito haunting Jinder now...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its really nice to see Elias legit getting better at guitar over the past year lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Elias truly is a metaphor for RAW these days. Same shit, every fucking week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta give it to Corbin, he gets them boos, it is go away heat, but still :shrug

Honestly, a segment between Elias and Corbin is not what I want


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Crowd has been there all night. Kudos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin still getting heat.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Gotta give it to Corbin, he gets them boos, it is go away heat, but still :shrug
> 
> Honestly, a segment between Elias and Corbin is not what I want


But it's honestly not the worst thing either, at least the crowd is into it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Elias pointing out that we don't need to see him vs Corbin again :lol

But of course it's happening again lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, crowd continues to be with it all night. Kind of impressive. Not a major, huge market/city, either.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

These fucking fickle sheep just love the sing along acts, any time they can chant along with someone they eat it up. "WWE stands for!" crowd- "WALK WITH ELIAS!" they don't particular like him when he wrestles but anytime he sets them up for that dumb line without question they go along with it massively. I swear a guy could come out and constantly say "corn...Dog!" and fans would shout corndog through the roof every week with him.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, crowd continues to be with it all night. Kind of impressive. Not a major, huge market/city, either.


The crowd makes these type of segments (Elias/Baron) so much better as well.

When they are dead it's just awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias feels like he's been stalling for awhile now. Feels like they never put him in a real, actual feud with anyone.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is just me or have WWE majorly cut back on women's segments recently? My Mum just pointed out that we haven't had any women's segments yet. I know we have the tag match later, but usually by this point in the show they've had a few segments.


Since the Tag Match is most likely the main event an its the final show before the rumble wouldn't surprise me if they used the old tag-match ends in DQ thanks to some heels then whole raw women's rumble participates run out an start brawling in the ring to close the show they used to do that angle all the time with the men.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Corbin. I do want him to get more wins this year though. He plays an amazing annoying heel. End of Days is still crazy protected too. Has anyone kicked out of it yet? He should win the IC and get a decent run. Crowds love to boo him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

After a time-out. I say Elias reminds me those musical characters as Honky Tonk Man or Jeff Jarrett. He gots a similar charisma.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087542062109593600


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah so much change, Raw is so much better, Elias vs Corbin for the 5th or 6th time, Apollo and Lashley in a pose off, Lucha House Party vs Jinder and Singh Brothers, i mean my god they have a ton of great talent and these are the matches we get.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a good crowd, they've been alive for every segment so far. A lively crowd always makes the show more enjoyable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Where the fuck is Gable and Roode? They wasn't on Raw last week, and here we are in the final hour and still no sign of them. Just shows how little Vince cares for the tag division, he doesn't even book the champions on the show for 2 weeks straight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin still wrestling in his GM gear.

:mj4

And he beats Elias.

:trips8


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

50/50 booking


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus christ....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So basically Elias is getting buried to give momentum to Corbin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess the women's tag match is main-eventing tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A moment of cringe next!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ANOTHER Bliss segment? I'm so tired of this and it's only been a few weeks.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> So basically Elias is getting buried to give momentum to Corbin


He has been buried for like a year lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good much needed win for the constable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

moment of Bliss next :mark:


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

will Dozer appears again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Corbin costs Braun..

:hmm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Moment of Bliss talkshow segments are something that should work, given Alexa’s talent on the mic... but they’re just not working * 

and they’re every week now? They really cannot bear to have Alexa off TV for a single week can they?!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Watchin RAW from the beginning right now..boy does Vince look good in the A show color... BLUE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I don't see the need for this segment every week. Is Alexa like ever getting cleared again or nah?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if Corbin costs Braun..
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm




..... cost Braun what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Himiko said:


> ..... cost Braun what?


IF Braun is in the Rumble.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Alexa...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> The Moment of Bliss talkshow segments are something that should work, given Alexa’s talent on the mic... but they’re just not working *
> 
> and they’re every week now? *They really cannot bear to have Alexa off TV for a single week can they?!*


I know, she hasn't even been cleared to wrestle yet, has no feud, and is on Raw more than ever.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Bliss isn't remotely close to having the mic skills to make this work.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alexa wens3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Alexa looking hot as always.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do we really need this bitch announcing each womens name thats in the Rumble? We can fucking see the picture.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Are we seriously going to get A Moment of Bliss every fucking week? What kind of crazy shit is she doing to Vince to get that treatment?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There was no need to list all the women in the Rumble - cos it's literally all the girls except Ronda, Sasha, Becky and Asuka lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think Alexa just accidentally revealed the women’s championship match main eventing WM


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zelina :Tripslick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa already saying the women in the main event of Mania. They are setting the stage.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

She read the whole list. They are really trying to kill time :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God. From bad to worse..


:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is gonna be painful to listen to.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

9 guess spots for the women


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shocker the biggest and fattest wrestler is the odds on favorite, yet how many times has any of these fat bigger wrestlers ever won the Rumble? Never, yet every year wrestlers like that are the favorites.


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

That chair about to break


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

On the RTWM and there are 98 people viewing the MNR discussion thread :deandre


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rumble lineup looked pretty weak, BTW. Woof.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa is so fucking fine wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Alicia is so nuts :lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok - now I miss Otis coming out and yelling "PRETTY LADY!!"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

These Bliss segments are awful!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I did enjoy Nia’s “I’m not A bitch, I’m THE bitch” line last week. She’s fun when she lets her personality come out a bit more


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alicia Fox is too fucking weird.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw has the most depressing roster.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Corey is hilarious


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nikki :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stolen the show? Mickie how come I don't remember any of your Mania matches then?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This show has been pretty good up until this segment lol, but we all kinda knew this would be cringe


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa’s former best friend Mickie? This stupid show and their continuity issues


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Mickie you stole the show at WM kinda once like 14 years ago and it was by grabbing Trish's pussy...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is cringey as fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First cringeworthy segment of the night.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heavy Machinery about to pop up and jack off to this.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"how many times I stole the show" :maury The only Wrestlemania moment anyone remembers regarding Mickie James is grabbing Trish's crotch and licking her hand :maury :maury


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Alexa returning at RR :drose


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bliss back :wow


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bliss finally coming back, good stuff.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I knew she would make her return at the Rumble


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Her stupid hat almost fell off.

:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why did they start randomly brawling towards the direction of backstage? Ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they forget about all the ladies fighting each other in the back?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> Stolen the show? Mickie how come I don't remember any of your Mania matches then?


Mickie is referring to her match with Trish at WrestleMania 22. You should give it a rewatch!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, that Lacey outfit is so old fashioned, she's dressed like she's 90 years old LOL.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sawed off


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally, a real woman. :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacy Evans the milf wens3 to bad she's gonna flop


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lacey Evans = flop


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Let’s say a group prayer that Alexa doesn’t win the Rumble [emoji120]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry to say this, but what the fuck? Lacey sounded a bit "slow" if you know what I mean


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Nikki :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, I really hope Alexa doesn't win the fuckin' Rumble. Ugh.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I really don't think Alexa will win the rumble, she will probably be in the final 4 though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alexa really does look like a little girl next to Lacey. Lacey does look like a real woman, while Alexa looks like a pre teen child in comparison.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lacey's gimmick is kinda awful.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Mickie is referring to her match with Trish at WrestleMania 22. You should give it a rewatch!


I knew she had a match with Trish but honestly couldn't recall anything of the match lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Even though they’re complete and utter disasters, I do enjoy the Moment of Bliss segments [emoji23] just for the pure mess of it all


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ugh, that Lacey outfit is so old fashioned, she's dressed like she's 90 years old LOL.


That's part of her gimmick. She always has an outfit from like the 40's or 50's..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alexa better NOT win the Rumble!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

goddamn, that gimmick is gonna flop harrrrd

Non of the women can talk except Alexa, it's acutally mind boggling.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa is not winning the Rumble. Her going after Ronda (or even Asuka) doesn't fits.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Lacey Evans wouldn't ruin her dress among those crazy ladies.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Alexa is not winning the Rumble. Her going after Ronda (or even Asuka) doesn't fits.


Becky is winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SUITS is still a thing. Wow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just want to see Alexa eliminating Becky at the Rumble for the pure meltdown here if that happens :lmao


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Alexa really does look like a 14 year old girl next to Lacey. Lacey does look like a real woman, while Alexa looks like a pre teen child in comparison.


A 14 year old pre teen. Odd.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why WWE never when after Lacey Von Erich, daughter of Kerry Von Erich? To have her fued with Charlotte Flair


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

MrJT said:


> goddamn, that gimmick is gonna flop harrrrd
> 
> Non of the women can talk except Alexa, it's acutally mind boggling.


Wait what?

Alexa is terrible at promo's.

She's not even close to Mickie and Ruby.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Becky is winning.


Charlotte or double elimination with Becky is how I see it going.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Though that woman was quite a looker, with a gimmick and delivery like that she'll be as successful as Hade Vansen


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Otis is a walking chode


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol we need a team to put over this new team, lets get the Ascension from catering! Ascension must wanna kill themselves by this point in this dead division being pathetic jobbers.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn, Bliss is back

Sadly, She will get tossed by Lacey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ALWAYS down for an Ascension L.

:bjpenn


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Rhyno 2.0 ...Tag team division is in shambles


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"ham and milk" ? Can we please get her off commentary, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corey is on his game tonight :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MAKE-A-WISH TIME!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heavy Flop


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So Revival requests their release and WWE asks them to give them 3 months to prove things will change and then they aren't featured on RAW the following week. Unless I somehow missed it while half ass paying attention.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

These guys :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh hell no, Heavy Machinery in a match, this episode has officially hit rock bottom.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So we have 7 surprise spots left for the Women's Royal Rumble, i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Alexa is not winning the Rumble. Her going after Ronda (or even Asuka) doesn't fits.




If Ronda-Charlotte-Becky happens, Asuka will need an opponent. And even though it really should not be Alexa, WWE management adore her and see her as a star. So it’s a definite possibility


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The3 said:


> Why WWE never when after Lacey Von Erich, daughter of Kerry Von Erich? To have her fued with Charlotte Flair



Because she sucks. She was only good as eye candy in TNA with the Beautiful People.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The3 said:


> Why WWE never when after Lacey Von Erich, daughter of Kerry Von Erich? To have her fued with Charlotte Flair




Jaysus. I really thought that was Mickie and Alexa


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> ALWAYS down for an Ascension L.
> 
> :bjpenn


I can't believe they are still on the roster. For a team called ascension, they sure as hell have never trended upward since comparing themselves to the Road Warriors (which was about a week or two in).

The junk bonds of the WWE


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great short match. Hilarious commentary.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Himiko said:


> If Ronda-Charlotte-Becky happens, Asuka will need an opponent. And even though it really should not be Alexa, WWE management adore her and see her as a star. So it’s a definite possibility


Holy shit Alexa vs. Asuka sounds fucking awful on paper. :lmao


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah Alexa won't win. But I can almost guarantee that she'll be in the final 4.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Otis is gonna get over if they don't do the creepy stuff again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> If Ronda-Charlotte-Becky happens, Asuka will need an opponent. And even though it really should not be Alexa, WWE management adore her and see her as a star. So it’s a definite possibility


Right and if both Charlotte and Becky move to RAW to feud with Ronda then SD would need someone from RAW and I can see it being Alexa.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Worst tag finisher ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Otis 2020


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Curt Hawkins is finally in a match (sorta) that he can't lose :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Holy shit Alexa vs. Asuka sounds fucking awful on paper. :lmao




Absolutely awful I agree. But look at how they’ve pushed Alexa. MITB winner, 5 time women’s champion, longest reigning Raw women’s champion . Been injured for months now and still on TV every single week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like Vince took the reins off of Corey tonight for the first time since he first debuted.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Showstopper said:
> 
> 
> > ALWAYS down for an Ascension L.
> ...


Same, was shocked to see them on raw, didn't realize they were still on the roster.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tag Titles up next! OMG! It's literally do or die!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Alexa really does look like a little girl next to Lacey. Lacey does look like a real woman, while Alexa looks like a pre teen child in comparison.


Guess I'm a pedophile.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Right and if both Charlotte and Becky move to RAW to feud with Ronda then SD would need someone from RAW and I can see it being Alexa.




A second ago you said it wouldn’t be Alexa ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Absolutely awful I agree. But look at how they’ve pushed Alexa. MITB winner, 5 time women’s champion, longest reigning Raw women’s champion . Been injured for months now and still on TV every single week


She also won the first ever womens elimination chamber, Vince loves adding shit to her list of accomplishments. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if she won the Rumble.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Corey is in rare form tonight!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Otis is a walking chode


I know WWE boosts there wrestlers heights, but there's no way that dude is above 5'7. He's a fat midget.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Right and if both Charlotte and Becky move to RAW to feud with Ronda then SD would need someone from RAW and I can see it being Alexa.


Whatever happens Charlotte and Becky need to be on separate shows. I'm so tired of Charlotte being interjected into Becky's spotlight because she has the last name Flair.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> She also won the first ever womens elimination chamber, Vince loves adding shit to her list of accomplishments. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if she won the Rumble.


First to win both RAW & SmackDown Women's Championships too.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't wait for this Mania 34 documentary.

It's always cool to watch these after being there in person.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely watching that doc. Seth. :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

New Tag Champs I bet !


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

DAYYMMM, Seth Rollins in a suit is all kindza fine [emoji1672]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hawkins gonna cost them (also what’s with making jobbers like him and Slater refs now?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival better fucking win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I love Cole calling Renee out :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole on The Revival "So they cried and moaned for this title match" I'm shook!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Revival need this win


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So either Revival lose this match and are in the doghouse after requesting their release, or as a bribe Vince has them win the titles and gives them a push in hopes they stay don't leave when their contracts are up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ll honestly die laughing if the Revival lose again [emoji23]


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> A second ago you said it wouldn’t be Alexa ha


Where did I say she will actually win the Rumble?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully the Revival lose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkins is dressed like a real ref.

:lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Nvm


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Sounds like Vince took the reins off of Corey tonight for the first time since he first debuted.


For real, Corey has been terrifically hilarious tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Where did I say she will actually win the Rumble?




I assumed when you said “Alexa challenging Asuka doesn’t fit” you meant you didn’t think she would


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what if Revival win? they'll be the champions of a dead division Vince gives no fucks about. They need to leave and go to AEW as soon as they can, cause this company hates tag team wrestling.

Their issue with the company isn't that they're not the champions, its that Vince gives zero fucks about the tag division and they never get any promo time or a good feud. Them being handed the titles does nothing for them, cause the owner still doesn't care about the division and wont do a anything interesting with them.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Women's tag match main eventing? Sweet. I get to sleep early.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

A few AEW chants


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So what if Revival win? they'll be the champions of a dead division Vince gives no fucks about. They need to leave and go to AEW as soon as they can, cause this company hates tag team wrestling.


They'll be sitting at home till 2020 if they want to go that route. WWE is not going to release anyone with AEW out there now.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Last weeks RAW> This weeks RAW.. I think it's a common tactic to displease your fan base in effort to build hype at their own pace or something idk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Even though its all a work, I would think losing every tv match, dark match and house show match for 2 years straight would weigh on a man.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> So what if Revival win? they'll be the champions of a dead division Vince gives no fucks about. They need to leave and go to AEW as soon as they can, cause this company hates tag team wrestling.


They should've just asked to be moved to SmackDown, but anyways if they win the tag belts tonight i wouldn't be surprised if they hold them for like year+, which i'd love. The draft/shake-up can bring them some actual real challengers.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087551240450510849
Oh boy let's see how this end


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> I assumed when you said “Alexa challenging Asuka doesn’t fit” you meant you didn’t think she would


- Is it possible that Alexa wins the Rumble? Sure
- Do I think it will actually happen given the circumstances? No

Both things are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> They'll be sitting at home till 2020 if they want to go that route. WWE is not going to release anyone with AEW out there now.


Honestly i'd take sitting at home collecting a paycheck until my contract was up than being part of this shit division every week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I pray they change the designs to those tag belts soon. Those red straps are horrendous


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival screwed again...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hawkins is the best ref in the company :heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL The Revival did not get screwed here. They blatantly cheated like 5 times :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The commentators heavily praising Curt Hawkins for.... doing what all refs are supposed to be doing


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DECEASED


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZACK RYDER.

:lmao :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zack Ryder....really :lmao


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

ZACK RYDER? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

.....they're.......they're back!!! The Major Brothers are back!!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Reunited


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ryder suddenly cares about Hawkins and comes to his defense now? where was he the last 2 years whenever Hawkins would be getting his ass kicked?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAJOR WRESTLING FIGURE PODCAST IS HERE.

:mark: :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

#FuckTheRevival indeed. Channelling their inner Vince McMahon with those tights


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If The Revival are the ones breaking Hawkins streak :lmao


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Woo, woo, woo! You know who's back.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Zack Ryder got back on RAW before Bray Wyatt :sadbecky


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Damn now those two in a fued with Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just remembered that Hawkins & Ryder debuted together as a tag team! I'm here for them tagging again, maybe Curt Hawkins can start getting some wins then.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Ryder suddenly cares about Hawkins and comes to his defense now? where was he the last 2 years whenever Hawkins would be getting his ass kicked?




Zack was hoping he wouldn’t have to resort to that to get back on TV. Turns out he did have to [emoji2960]


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my God Ronda is so fucking annoying and awful on the mic. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What the fuck is Ronda saying? I think she forgot her promo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a painful promo. It sounded like she forgot her lines and was trying to remember them lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda :buried Sasha on the mic. You know that promo came straight from Vince.

:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hawkins is an extremely observant and diligent ref. Maybe he should switch jobs.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yikes wrap this promo up


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell is Ronda rambling about?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Whats she want me to do cut off my hair and wash her feet with it?" wait what? Thats one of the dumbest things i've ever heard someone say in a promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This character does not fit Ronda...at all.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

If you slowed down you wouldn't have fucked up your lines there Ronda.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually liked that promo tbh


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ronda has been in the WWE for one year.....damn.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus that Ronda promo had me nervous as hell. Is she on bleedin drugs or something?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> If The Revival are the ones breaking Hawkins streak :lmao




I swear to god I predicted this earlier in the thread before Hawkins ever came on screen hahaha. Petty Vince in full effect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Ronda had a Braun moment and forgot her promo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Ronda :buried Sasha on the mic. You know that promo came straight from Vince.
> 
> :lmao


I'm sorry, what? She stumbled over her words and seemed to completely mess up/forget her lines. That promo was dreadful. "Im the bosses boss" ... Lolwut


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> "Whats she want me to do cut off my hair and wash her feet with it?" wait what? wtf does that mean?




It’s a bible reference


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"the baddest woman on the planet" who acts and talks like a WWE fan.

They really need to adjust her character.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Damn and now Sasha got buried by Ronda


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Ronda's bad on the Mic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm sorry, what? She stumbled over her words and seemed to completely mess up/forget her lines. That promo was dreadful. "Im the bosses boss" ... Lolwut


Not talking about the delivery, the content seemed like it was Vince cutting a promo on Sasha. Wouldn't be surprised if he wrote that shit to try to send a message.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda spewing gibberish out at 90 miles an hour, it was hard to make out anything she said there.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Jaysus that Ronda promo had me nervous as hell. Is she on bleedin drugs or something?


She kinda lost it half way, started to word vomit then figured out what the fuck she was saying by the end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Sasha and this has been a good crowd.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Accurate description of Ronda's promo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087556155042381824


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this fucking tag match main eventing exactly? the Finn/Lesnar stuff should have main evented over this. But WWE have to constantly put the women in the main event now.

God i dread the inevitable cringey Stephanie promo where she announces the women will main event WM "History!".


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Not talking about the delivery, the content seemed like it was Vince cutting a promo on Sasha. Wouldn't be surprised if he wrote that shit to try to send a message.


"Does she want me to cut off my hair and wash her teeth with it?" 

I don't know man, it just sounded like incoherent rambling for the most part to me. The line above was just plain cringe, and bad...real bad.


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Ryder with a Raw appearance with natty gains.

New universal champ revealed


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bayley and Sasha really hold each other back and should never be on the same brand. Really hope they split them up on the next shake up.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually liked the promo but Ronda’s delivery was a little sloppy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"4 time Raw womens champion" and all those reigns ended within like 2 weeks... Ronda's already outlasted all 4 of your reigns combined with just this 1 reign...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I honestly don't care about this match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nattie acting like Ronda's Mum :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Accurate description of Ronda's promo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087556155042381824




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087556518097182720


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

didn’t mind the rousey promo because at least it it came across as heart felt and the boss’s boss line was cool.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God i dread the inevitable crigney Stephanie promo where she announces the women will main event WM "History!".


OTOH, there's a good opportunity for self-awareness by WWE and catharsis for fans if Becky were to interrupt such a promo and bury Steph.

Of course, that's why it'll never happen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at Corey putting over reddit


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like when Sasha is like this, i'm not even a fan but would be here for a full fledged heel run.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does Reddit even like Sasha? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Does Reddit even like Sasha? :lol


They used to, they are obssesed with Becky now. So it is basically like here :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the cheapshot Sasha did to Ronda


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> "4 time Raw womens champion" and all those reigns ended within like 2 weeks... Ronda's already outlasted all 4 of your reigns combined with just this 1 reign...


Successful Raw Women's Championship Defenses

Ronda-6 (7 after Sunday)
Sasha-0


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha's anger at Ronda is kinda dumb, i mean Ronda did compliment her and say shes the most deserving of getting a title shot, yet Sasha came out pissed from the get go. Where was this anger Sasha all these past months? you come out smiling and happy teaming with Bayley all year, but when Ronda gives you a compliment and wants to give you a title shot suddenly you're angry and wanna be a heel.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Haven't watched Ronda wrestle since her match with Charlotte. She's still wrestling like a child imitating the fight scenes from Captian American Winter Solider, and her gimmick is still behaving like a giant toddler. I hope she just leaves after WM even though I would prefer for Sasha to beat her for the title at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No heat for this match at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Successful Raw Women's Championship Defenses
> 
> Ronda-6 (7 after Sunday)
> Sasha-0


I wish so bad Ronda responded to her with "And how many of those title defenses in all 4 of those reigns was successful? Oh yeah none".


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fuck it, put the tag titles on The Major Edgehead Brothers.

Thought they reunited a year or two too late, but whatever.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The commentary has been all over the place today so I have to wonder if Vince isn't in their ear tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Sasha's anger at Ronda is kinda dumb, i mean Ronda did compliment her and say shes the most deserving of getting a title shot, yet Sasha came out pissed from the get go. Where was this anger Sasha all these past months? you come out smiling and happy teaming with Bayley all year, but when Ronda gives you a compliment and wants to give you a title shot suddenly you're angry and wanna be a heel.


The entire feud is so juvenile and stupid.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ronda actually lost a match?! Technically lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay then.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That was a quick edit lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match was a complete mess

Lol at them cutting the part of Sasha showing her ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As expected, Sasha stands tall but loses on Sunday.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Main event was garbage. The entire last hour was bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strange way to end the show. First two hours were fine, last hour was a struggle for me.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus. That was a surprise. Ronda’s first loss in WWE in a random tag match on Raw. Scandalous


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sasha's tights came down, hence the black screen for a few seconds.

You could see her pulling them back up when the feed came back.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Damn Ronda is now 50-1


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That RAW was something else.

Women are really dropping the ball lately and it's so glaring how much better the men are than them when given a chance.

I missed the first half hour, but what I watched didn't do a great job of keeping me interested. I'm sure Smackdown will be fabulous as usual at least.

5/10


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn seeing Sasha's ass would've been great. Everyone's thinking it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They put all the women stuff in the last hour and boy that was a chore to watch. Not really their fault but I can see the ratings falling off a cliff on that third hour


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Jaysus. That was a surprise. Ronda’s first loss in WWE in a random tag match on Raw. Scandalous


Now they'll start saying that she's undefeated in singles competition and pretend like the tag match loss never happened.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Mr. McMahon/Braun Strowman/Finn Balor opening pre-match segment

- Lio Rush's pre-match promo involving Bobby Lashley and Apollo Crews

- Seth Rollins/Drew McIntyre pre-match segment

- Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre

- Dean Ambrose backstage promo

- Elias/Baron Corbin pre-match concert performance segment

- Alexa Bliss announcing her return + entry to the women's rumble match

- Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder reuniting

- Sasha Banks pre-match promo

- Ronda Rousey/Natalya vs Sasha Banks/Bayley


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I would have preferred to see Sasha's butt for twenty minutes than that mess of a match. Instead, I got that match and no butt.

Admittedly she has a cute butt and the match was terrible so it isn't much of a commentary.

Solid first two hours tonight though. That's better than most weeks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know if it's because the product just sucks but this absolutely failed to get my interest going for the Rumble.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Mr. McMahon/Braun Strowman/Finn Balor opening pre-match segment
> 
> ...


So...nearly everything haha! I thought it was a really good show too.

I'd swap out the Bobby/Apollo stuff for The Revival stuff though lol!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So that blank screen was cos of Sasha's ass being exposed? :lol I wondered what happened there lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Big Draco Headliner said:


> I don't know if it's because the product just sucks but this absolutely failed to get my interest going for the Rumble.


 The opening segment and match were good, I tuned out for the rest and it was background noise. Oh and the Otis match, dude has some weird charisma.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn seeing Sasha's ass would've been great. Everyone's thinking it.


Agreed.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> They put all the women stuff in the last hour and boy that was a chore to watch. Not really their fault but I can see the ratings falling off a cliff on that third hour





Himiko said:


> Jaysus. That was a surprise. Ronda’s first loss in WWE in a random tag match on Raw. Scandalous





Showstopper said:


> Strange way to end the show. First two hours were fine, last hour was a struggle for me.





PavelGaborik said:


> Main event was garbage. The entire last hour was bad.


Ronda first L in the WWE , she's now 50-1 talk about it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very much the only thing I have any investment in about the Rumble this Sunday is Charlotte's (and potentially Becky's) involvement in the women's Rumble match.

Other than that I am glad for Sasha getting a chance to shine in her match with Ronda even tho she is losing. Still better than what she has been doing for a while now.

Nothing else, really.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Sunday. Raw's been better the past few weeks. Not great, but better.

I think interest in the women's rumble has taken a bit of a hit recently, though. These past 2-3 weeks have been kinda awful booking-wise for them. Looking forward to Balor/Lesnar and the Men's Rumble, though.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn seeing Sasha's ass would've been great. Everyone's thinking it.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Gable is impressive, would love to see him having matches against Rollins or other mid carders giving his abilities. Zack Ryder making an appearance on raw was interesting, wonder if they are being repaired up because their podcast is successful.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn seeing Sasha's ass would've been great. Everyone's thinking it.




Bitch, what ass?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Pretty good episode, last hour was a little tidious but that seems to be the new thing lately. Elias with another loss is a complete bummer :/

Looking forward to Alexa's return and I can't believe I'm saying this but Lashley is growing on me a bit. Very entertaining tonight.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

any potential surprise entrants to the royal rumble? I hope we have some secret stash newcomer we aren't aware about..and i'm not talking about Larz Sullivan


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

And was up with EC3 is he going to be a mute lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The3 said:


>


Look at that lil caramel booty, I'd tear that shit up :Tripslick 

Lemme get a full clip tho 



Himiko said:


> Bitch, what ass?


She can still get it, she got enough jelly to grab, you just gotta hit it the right way :book


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty good Raw.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Curt Hawkins is the best referee ever. It was good to see Hawkins and Ryder reunite as well :mark


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

hows that womans revolution doing for those ratinsgs lolol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty good episode. Raw has improved since the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It's good that Ronda lost. I don't want another Asuka situation where every match she's in becomes predictable becomes she can't lose at all! 
Even the mixed tag match last year became predictable because of how Asuka was booked prior to WM.
Having someone never pinned/submitted is just as credible for them as being "undefeated" without damaging everyone else


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Slightly upset my “Y2J is AEW” sign didn’t make it at the end. However, our tickets were worth it when everyone started chanting “hold the rope” to Rhonda in the tag match. She turned around with the megawatt smile and just nodded. Loved her before. Love her more now.

Also, Sasha has a nice ass.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't believe people are considering this an actual loss for Ronda. Yeah she was on the losing team but Nattie was the one who tapped out.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> I can't believe people are considering this an actual loss for Ronda. Yeah she was on the losing team but Nattie was the one who tapped out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm happy we don't have another Asuka situation where she has to win every match she's in even if it didn't require her to be pinned/submitted. It made things so predictable last year with the Rumble, the MMC.. 

Now that this is out of the way, Ronda can still look strong but can suffer defeats by Count-Outs, DQs, in tag teams and battle royals..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What I remembered from this week's RAW was Curt Hawkins being a special guest referee for a tag team title match. He got beat up from the Revival post match and got saved by his former tag team partner Zac Ryder. I will dig it if they are reuniting as a tag team. I also remembered some nice promo work from Seth Rollins and Drew McIntrye leading into their match.

I also remembered Brock Lesnar being on the show and I thought he was there to do his usual stand in the back while Heyman talks promo thing. Which did happened but he hung around and took bumps and sold them well during the Balor/Stroman match. Lol at that Lashley/Crews muscle show-off with Renee on commentary saying "Oh my! Bobby!" with Corey Graves responding with "Renee, you're married." Lastly, I didnt mind the main event match. At least Sasha is showing emotions and this feud is looking more intense than other previous feuds.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Much better compared to previous weeks. Got an actual build for the UT which made it quite intriguing now. But its a shame that Vince has to trot himself out at this age in an attempt to make the show watchable because the current performers dont cut it/ wwe doesnt see it, poor booking, whatever you name it ... He will again be on Smackdown too to build for the other title match too.... Considering Vince`s age and all, why the hell cant Triple H do this? ( or is he still the "cant be associated with poor draws and ratings for the fear of being called one" phase still)? :trips2

P.S: So belly to belly by Brock is not a DQ but F5 is ...again wwe with their old ways :lol Plus Braun telling Brock he is very lucky to not face him after Brock beat his ass multiple times :lol ..classic wwe


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> I can't believe people are considering this an actual loss for Ronda. Yeah she was on the losing team but Nattie was the one who tapped out.


When you were in a team with someone and that team lost, then you lost.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Did anyone else laugh when Braun was trying to pick Balor up by his head with one hand and failed? :lol Not so strong it seems, or Balor isn't that skinny


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Look at that lil caramel booty, I'd tear that shit up :Tripslick
> 
> Lemme get a full clip tho
> 
> ...


not the greatest img quality but hey..


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Its a new era for RAW, so lets start RAW with 20 minute promo, we never start off the show that way!


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Well a pretty boring formulaic predictable Monday Night Raw and they wonder why ratings are down?

Although with that being I wasn't expecting much so?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alexa Bliss cleared to be in the Rumble....Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I really liked how focused Alexa looked when Lacey claimed herself winning the rumble match normally she would back off a bit due to her character but maybe we will get a new side of Bliss this Sunday and on.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexa being in the Rumble could have been a surprise! Oh well.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ger said:


> When you were in a team with someone and that team lost, then you lost.


It's not the same as losing a singles match. That's my point.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Alexa being in the Rumble could have been a surprise! Oh well.


Yeah I don’t get that decision at all. Not one more ticket or network buy will come from her announcing that. But anytime you can surprise the audience that helps the rep of the Rumble for future versions.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The women are booked to act like children. 

Like midget wrestlers back in the day...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Wish someone caught a gif of Sasha's wardrobe malfunction last night.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Wish someone caught a gif of Sasha's wardrobe malfunction last night.


Check the Sasha thread in the women section wens3


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> It's not the same as losing a singles match. That's my point.


Ofc it is not the same.
In my humble opinion it was the very first soft step to brake her streak. It will not be like Asuka, who lost more or less clear out of nowhere.
Btw.: regarding Asuka`s streak even her matches in MMC were counted seriously. Therefore, in WWE logic, we should see above match as Ronda`s first loss.

EDIT:
Lana`s victory in MMC was also counted as HER(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) first WIN.


----------

